# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  Συρομενη πορτα ( ηλεκτρικη)

## iceman86

Για αρχη θα ηθελα να πω καλησπερα σε ολους και καλος σας βρηκα μιας και ειμαι καινουργιος στο foroum. Εχω το εξης προβλημα στο εργοστασιο του πατερα μου υπαρχει μια πορτα εξωτερικη η οποια ανοιγει και κλεινει με ενα μοτερ οπως λεω και στον τιτλο ειναι συρομενη , θελω να την κανω να κλεινει μονη της οταν ανοιγει μεχρι το τερμα της και αν γινεται με ενα φωτοκυταρο αν βρισκει εμποδιο οταν κλεινει να σταματα.Αυτο θελω να κανω αλλα δεν ξερω τι υλικα θα χρειαστω...Αν μπορει καποιος ας με βοηθησει... Συγνωμη για τα πολλα λογια μου...Και ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## geo1973

συνηθως στο πινακα του μοτερ υπαρχει τζαμπερ μεσω του οποιου μπορεις να προγραμματισεις να κλεινει αυτοματα μετα απο καποια δευτερολεπτα (συνηθως 40)...
οσο για την επαναφορα σε εμποδιο θα χρειαστεις ενα ζευγαρι φωτοκυτταρα τα οποια τοποθετουνται αντικρυστα (πομπος-δεκτης) σε υψος περιπου μισο μετρο....
βεβαια γι αυτο προυποθετει να υπαρχει αναλογη εισοδος στο πινακα...
θα το δεις απο το βραχυκυκλωμα που θα υπαρχει στις κλεμες..
τροφοδοτεις με 24v απο τον ιδιο πινακα...
οι πιο πολλοι πινακες της αγορας εχουν τις αναλογες εισοδους.. 
τσεκαρισε το αν δεν υπαρχουν τοτε θα χρειαστεις νεο....

----------


## iceman86

Στο μυαλο μου ειχα κατι αλλο σαν σκεψη. Η σκεψη μου ηταν να βαλω ενα τερματικο διακοπτη εκει που ειναι το τερμα της πορτας και αυτο ο διακοπτης να ειναι συνδεδεμενος με ενα ρελιε το οποιο θα εδεινε εντολη στην πορτα να αρχησει να κλεινει οταν πιεζοταν ο τερματικος διακοπτης... Αλλα δεν ξερω κατα ποσο αυτο ειναι υλοποιησιμο...

----------


## thm

Να υποθέσω ότι αυτές τις ερωτήσεις τις έκανες και σε αυτόν που σας πούλησε ή εγκατέστησε το προϊόν? Θα έπρεπε, αφού ξέρει καλύτερα τόσο τα υλικά (πχ πίνακας ελέγχου) όσο και τις ιδιαιτερότητες της εγκατάστασής σας. 

Πάντως, αυτά που είπε ο geo1973 είναι η σωστή λύση. Εάν ο πίνακας ελέγχου του μηχανισμού το υποστηρίζει, μπορείς να πετύχεις κλείσιμο αμέσως  (σχεδόν) όταν η πόρτα έχει ανοίξει τελείως, ρυθμίζοντάς τον στον ελάχιστο χρόνο αναμονής στην ανοιχτή θέση.

Επίσης: ούτε για αστείο πόρτα χωρίς φωτοκύτταρα ασφαλείας (και πολύ-πολύ περισσότερο σε πόρτα με αυτόματο κλείσιμο). Ο κίνδυνος ατυχήματος είναι μεγάλος. 

Για την ιστορία πάντως, θα μπορούσε να γίνει και με τον τρόπο που το σκέφτεσαι, εάν ο πίνακας το υποστηρίζει, αλλά σαφώς δεν συνίσταται, αφού θα δημιουργούσε άλλα προβλήματα. Για παράδειγμα, με τον δικό σου τρόπο, το μοτέρ δεν θα έχει καθόλου χρόνο να ψυχθεί ανάμεσα στο άνοιγμα και το κλείσιμο, πράγμα που μπορεί να είναι σημαντικό εάν έχεις πολύ μακριά πόρτα. Επίσης, δίνεις την δυνατότητα σε τρίτους να σου μπλοκάρουν την πόρτα, μπλοκάροντας τον διακόπτη.

----------


## junior

> συνηθως στο πινακα του μοτερ υπαρχει τζαμπερ μεσω του οποιου μπορεις να προγραμματισεις να κλεινει αυτοματα μετα απο καποια δευτερολεπτα (συνηθως 40)...
> οσο για την επαναφορα σε εμποδιο θα χρειαστεις ενα ζευγαρι φωτοκυτταρα τα οποια τοποθετουνται αντικρυστα (πομπος-δεκτης) σε υψος περιπου μισο μετρο....
> βεβαια γι αυτο προυποθετει να υπαρχει αναλογη εισοδος στο πινακα...
> θα το δεις απο το βραχυκυκλωμα που θα υπαρχει στις κλεμες..
> τροφοδοτεις με 24v απο τον ιδιο πινακα...
> οι πιο πολλοι πινακες της αγορας εχουν τις αναλογες εισοδους.. 
> τσεκαρισε το αν δεν υπαρχουν τοτε θα χρειαστεις νεο....



 
+1 


Επισης υπαρχει και μια αλλη λυση ,ισως δεν ειναι η εδεδιγμενη αλλα παρτο σαν ιδεα .Μπορεις να συνδεσεις τον τερματικο διακοπτη που μπορει να ειναι και μαγνητικη επαφη , με το κουμπι ενος τηλεχειριστηριου .Ετσι οταν η πορτα ανοιγει ο τερματικος θα δινει αμεσα εντολη για να κλεισει .Αν θες και χρονοκαθυστερηση , βαζεις και ενα φτηνο χρονοδιακοπτη 12V(υπαρχουν και κιτ)μεταξυ τερματικου και τηλεχειριστιριου .Tροφοδοτεις και το χειριστηριο με 12V . Τα φωτοκυτταρα ειναι απαραιτητα οταν η πορτα ειναι αυτοματη .

----------


## iceman86

Φιλε geo1973 κοιταξα στην πλακετα του μοτερ και δεν υπαρχει αυτο που μου λες εκτος και αν εννοεις το trimmer-ακι γιατι μονο ενα τετοιο υπαρχει εκει μεσα . Οσο για την εισοδο στην πλακετα για το φωτοκυτταρο  τι θα λεει αυτη η εισοδος και το βραχυκυκλωμα που λες πως θα το καταλαβω? Συγνωμη για τις πολλες ερωτησεις αλλα δεν τα ξερω ακομα καλα ειμαι καινουργιος ακομα... Ευχαριστω για τις αποψεις σας  και τις ιδεες σας !!!

----------


## thm

Το πρώτο πράγμα που πρέπει να κάνεις είναι να βρεις το εγχειρίδιο εγκατάστασης του πίνακα ελέγχου (πλακέτα). Εάν δεν σου το έχουν αφήσει κατά την εγκατάσταση, πρέπει να ψάξεις κάποιο στοιχείο του πίνακα ελέγχου (ταμπελάκι, επιγραφή κλπ) που να αναφέρει κατασκευαστή, μοντέλο ή κάτι αναγνωριστικό και με βάση αυτό να ψάξεις. Εναλλακτικά, εάν ανεβάσεις μία φωτογραφία, ίσως κάποιος να μπορεί να αναγνωρίσει τον πίνακα και να σε βοηθήσει περισσότερο. Επειδή στους περισσότερους πίνακες, είναι τυπωμένα και κάποια πράγματα επάνω στην πλακέτα για το τι κάνει η κάθε επαφή, LED, trimmer κλπ, μία καλή φωτογραφία βοηθάει ακόμη και εάν ο πίνακας είναι άγνωστος. 

Βραχυκύκλωμα = γέφυρα (δηλαδή ένα καλώδιο που συνδέει δύο επαφές στην κλέμα που συνδέονται τα παρελκόμενα)

Το αυτόματο κλείσιμο, εάν υπάρχει μπορεί να ρυθμίζεται με trimmer, jumper, dip-switces ή όποιο τρόπο χρησιμοποιεί ο κάθε πίνακας.

Τα φωτοκύτταρα συνήθως συνδέονται ως εξής με τον πίνακα:
Δέκτης: 4 αγωγοί (γίνεται και με 3 εάν η τάση είναι DC). Οι 2 είναι για τροφοδοσία με ρεύμα. Οι άλλοι 2 μεταβιβάζουν την κατάσταση του ρελέ του δέκτη στον πίνακα ελέγχου (ο πίνακας ελέγχου "διαβάζει" εάν ο διακόπτης του ρελέ είναι ανοιχτός ή κλειστός).
Πομπός: 2 αγωγοί για τροφοδοσία με ρεύμα 

Τα φωτοκύτταρα συνήθως θέλουν τάση τροφοδοσίας 12 ή 24 V DC ή AC (δεν δουλεύουν υποχρεωτικά όλα τα φωτοκύτταρα με όλες τις τάσεις)

Για τάση DC, ο ένας αγωγός συνδέεται στο + (ή PWR, 24V, 12V, +24V, +24Vac, +24VDC κλπ) και ο άλλος στο - (ή COM, GND, -24V κλπ). Σε κάποια φωτοκύτταρα η πολικότητα έχει σημασία (το + και το - δεν πρέπει να μπουν ανάποδα). 

Για τάση ΑC, η πολικότητα δεν έχει σημασία και συνήθως οι αγωγοί συνδέονται σε 2 γειτονικές επαφές με σήμανση 24VAC ή 12VAC, VAC, PWR, 24V κλπ

Ρεύμα δίνεις και στον πομπό και στον δέκτη. Προσοχή: μιλάμε για χαμηλή τάση (12 ή 24 V) - μην ανακατευτείς με τα 230 VAC της παροχής ή της τροφοδοσίας μοτέρ, φανού κλπ. Επίσης, δεν είναι πάντα εύκολο να βρείς τι τάση δίνει ο πίνακας και που γίνεται η κάθε σύνδεση, μόνο και μόνο κοιτώντας τις ενδείξεις πάνω του.

Οι δύο αγωγοί για το σήμα από το δέκτη συνδέονται σε αντίστοιχες επαφές. Ανάμεσα σε αυτές τις επαφές κάνουμε την γέφυρα εάν δεν έχουμε φωτοκύτταρα (και ο πίνακας συνεργάζεται με φωτοκύτταρα με ρελέ τύπου NC / κανονικά κλειστής πεαφής). Συνήθως, η μία επαφή είναι το προηγούμενο - και η άλλη έχει ένδειξη FSW, PHO, PHOTO, SAFE κλπ
Επίσης, συνήθως η κατάσταση των φωτοκυττάρων, φαίνεται πάνω στον πίνακα μέσω ενός LED (για φωτοκυττάρα NC ή εάν έχουμε γέφυρα, κανονικά είναι αναμμένο και σβήνει όταν το ρελέ του φωτοκυττάρου ανοίξει - δηλαδή όταν ανιχνεύεται εμπόδιο).

Εάν δεν έχεις ήδη φωτοκύτταρα, υπάρχει μία πιθανότητα ο πίνακας να μην έχει ρυθμιστεί σωστά για την φορά ανοίγματος της πόρτας. Εάν η ρύθμιση είναι ανάποδη (δηλαδή εάν ο πίνακας ελέγχου "νομίζει" ότι η πόρτα σου ανοίγει προς τα δεξιά ενώ ανοίγει προς τα αριστερά), τότε, όταν κοπεί η δέσμη του φωτοκυττάρου (= εμπόδιο) ή πόρτα θα κλείσει αντί να ανοίξει.

Προσοχή: δεν δουλεύουμε με τον πίνακα υπό τάση. Δεν σκαλίζουμε τον πίνακα εάν δεν ξέρουμε τα βασικά. Προσέχουμε να μην περνάνε άνθρωποι και οχήματα από την πόρτα όσο κάνουμε δοκιμές.

----------


## weather1967

Και μια φωτο απο την πλακετα ,για να επαυξησω τα λεγομενα του φιλου kapagroup και καλως ηρθες κιολας.

----------


## iceman86

Ευχαριστω πολυ για την βοηθεια σας παιδια

----------


## thm

Ευχαριστώ weather1967. Όντως κατατοπιστική φωτογραφία. Με βάση αυτή για παράδειγμα, από αριστερά οι επαφές είναι: 

L: Φάση από δίκτυο
N: Ουδέτερος από δίκτυο
NEUTR: Ουδέτερος μοτέρ
M OPEN: Φάση σε τύλιγμα ανοίγματος μοτέρ
M CLOSE: Φάση σε τύλιγμα κλεισίματος μοτέρ

Μεταξύ M OPEN και M CLOSE συνδέεται ο πυκνωτής εκκίνησης
Η γείωση συνδέεται στον κορμό του μοτέρ

NC OPEN: Τερματικός διακόπτης ανοιχτής θέσης (μεταξύ αυτή της επαφής και της παρακάτω COMMON)
NC CLOSE: Τερματικός διακόπτης κλειστής θέσης (μεταξύ αυτή της επαφής και της παρακάτω COMMON)
COMMON: Ουδέτερος τερματικών διακοπτών
NO START: Μπουτόν για χειρισμό (άνοιγμα, σταμάτημα, κλείσιμο) (μεταξύ αυτή της επαφής και της παρακάτω COMMON)
NC PHOTO: Εντολή από φωτοκύτταρο ασφαλείας (μεταξύ αυτή της επαφής και της παρακάτω COMMON)
COMMON: Ουδέτερος για μπουτόν και φωτοκύτταρα ασφαλείας
Η επαφή που δεν διακρίνεται η ένδειξή της, μοιάζει να είναι κεραία δέκτη τηλεχειρισμού (στα 433.92 MHz είναι συνήθως ένας απλός αγωγός μήκους κάτι λιγότερο από 17cm)

Φαίνεται η γέφυρα ανάμεσα στις επαφές NC PHOTO & COMMON που ουσιαστικά "ξεγελάει" τον πίνακα ώστε να νομίζει ότι έχει συνδεδεμένα φωτοκύτταρα ασφαλείας.

Στην εικόνα δεν φαίνεται η παροχή για την τροφοδοσία με τάση των φωτοκυττάρων ασφαλείας (ίσως είναι σε άλλη πλευρά της πλακέτας) ούτε κάποιος τρόπος ρύθμισης για αυτόματο κλείσιμο, ρύθμισης αμπερομετρικού για σταμάτημα εάν το  μοτέρ συναντήσει απότομα αντίσταση, ή άλλες ρυθμίσεις.

----------


## iceman86

Με μια πιο προσεχτικη ματια στην πλακετα της πορτας ειδα οτι υπαρχει μια εισοδο που γραφει photo.Απο 'δω και περα τι γινεται που συνδεω τι?μηπως μπορει κανεις να ανεβασει ενα σχεδιο με το τι παει  που? Θα με βοηθουσε πολυ! Και αυριο θα προσπαθησω να βγαλω μια φωτο για να δειτε  τι γινεται και αν μπορειτε να με βοηθησετε. Κατι ακομα θα ηθελα να μαθω . Θελω να βαλω ενα button το  οποιο θα ανοιγει την πορτα χωρις τον τηλεχειρσμο της μπορει να βοηθησει καποιος πως θα γινει αυτο ? Ευχαριστω πολυ για την βοηθεια... :Smile:

----------


## thm

Καλύτερα να στείλεις πρώτα 1-2 φωτογραφίες από την πλακέτα. Όπως θα κατάλαβες ήδη, σε αυτή την κατηγορία αυτοματισμών, ελάχιστα πράγματα είναι στάνταρ.

Τα φωτοκύτταρα τα έχεις ήδη? Εάν ναι, στείλε και από αυτά κάποια φωτογραφία.

Πληροφοριακά, ένα κομμάτι στης σύνδεσης είναι τι συνδέεται και που στην πλακέτα και ένα άλλο κομμάτι είναι τι συνδέεται και που στα φωτοκύτταρα (πομπός και δέκτης). Ανάλογα με το είδος των φωτοκυττάρων, πρέπει να κάνεις και διαφορετική σύνδεση. Πρέπει όμως τα φωτοκύτταρα να είναι συμβατά με τον πίνακα (δηλαδή να μπορούν να τροφοδοτηθούν από την τάση που δίνει (πχ 24VDC ή 24VAC ή 12VDC ή 12VAC) και να συμπεριφέρονται όπως περιμένει ο πίνακας (σχεδόν πάντα σαν NC διακόπτες = όταν ο δέκτης "βλέπει" το φως που εκπέμπει ο πομπός η επαφή μένει κλειστή και όταν δεν το "βλέπει"ανοίγει).

Το μπουτόν είναι γενικά το πλέον εύκολο. Το λιγότερο που χρειάζεσαι είναι ένας διακόπτης με αυτόματη επαναφορά και αρκετό καλώδιο 2x0.5mm2 (αν και ακόμη καλύτερα να περάσεις κάτι με περισσότερους αγωγούς και μεγαλύτερη διατομή όπως JYY 2x2x0.6 - εάν η απόσταση από το σημείο χειρισμού είναι μεγάλη, ίσως χρειάζεσαι ακόμη μεγαλύτερη διατομή - επίσης, προσπάθησε να μην περάσεις το καλώδιο χειρισμού δίπλα από καλώδια ρεύματος)

----------


## iceman86

Με λιγο καθυστερηση αναιβαζω μερικες φωτο απο την πλακετα

----------


## thm

Κώστα, από αριστερά οι επαφές είναι: 

230V: Φάση από δίκτυο
N: Ουδέτερος από δίκτυο
N: Ουδέτερος μοτέρ
(βελάκι κάτω): Φάση σε τύλιγμα κλεισίματος μοτέρ
M OPEN: Φάση σε τύλιγμα ανοίγματος μοτέρ
230V: Φάση για φανό ειδοποίησης
LIGHT: Ουδέτερος για φανό ειδοποίησης


Μεταξύ M OPEN και M CLOSE συνδέεται ο πυκνωτής εκκίνησης
Η γείωση συνδέεται στον κορμό του μοτέρ

(βελάκι κάτω): Σχεδόν σίγουρα, τροφοδοσία 24V (δεν είναι προφανές εάν είναι AC ή DC) για παρελκόμενα όπως φωτοκύτταρα
24V:  Τροφοδοσία 24V (δεν είναι προφανές εάν είναι AC ή DC) για  φωτοκύτταρα
CLOSE: Τερματικός διακόπτης κλειστής θέσης (μεταξύ αυτή της επαφής και της παρακάτω COM) - NC επαφή
OPEN: Τερματικός διακόπτης ανοιχτής θέσης (μεταξύ αυτή της επαφής και της παρακάτω COM) - NC επαφή
COM: Ουδέτερος τερματικών διακοπτών, φωτοκυττάρων και μπουτόν
PHOTO: Εντολή από φωτοκύτταρο ασφαλείας (μεταξύ αυτή της επαφής και της παραπάνω COM) - NC επαφή
START: Μπουτόν για χειρισμό (άνοιγμα, σταμάτημα, κλείσιμο) (μεταξύ αυτή της επαφής και της παραπάνω COM) - NO επαφή

Φαίνεται επίσης και η κεραία.

Τα φωτοκύτταρα (και ο πομπός και ο δέκτης) παίρνουν ρεύμα από τις δύο πρώτες επαφές της δεξιάς κλέμας (αυτή με το βελάκι πάνω από την τρύπα και την 24V δεξιά της). Η εντολή από την NC επαφή του δέκτη (όταν δεν διακόπτεται η δέσμη η επαφή είναι κλειστή) συνδέεται μεταξύ COM και PHOTO. Όταν δεν συνδέονται φωτοκύτταρα, πρέπει να μπει γέφυρα ανάμεσα στις COM και PHOTO (το λαμάκι που φαίνεται στην φωτο) και όταν συνδεθούν τα φωτοκύτταρα, η γέφυρα πρέπει να βγεί.

Πάντως, δεν μπορώ να ανγνωρίσω τον συγκεκριμένο πίνακα. Είναι εύκολο να ανεβάσεις μία φωτογραφία που να φαίνεται ολόκληρη η πλακέτα? Εάν μάλιστα διακρίνονται και οι ενδείξεις που είναι τυπωμένες επάνω της, ίσως βοηθούσε να εντοπίσουμε κατασκευαστή και μοντέλο και άρα το manual του πίνακα.

----------


## iceman86

Ελπιζω να βοηθησουν αυτες αν παλι δεν βοηθησουν πες μου να βγαλω αλλες...

----------


## thm

Με κάθε επιφύλαξη, νομίζω ότι πρόκειται για πίνακα Ελληνικής κατασκευής και ότι το 'SYR' στο 'SYR-791-A' σημαίνει για ΣΥΡόμενες θύρες (δεν υποννοώ κάτι για την χώρα προέλευσης - στην χώρα μας σχεδιάζονται και παράγονται αρκετοί πίνακες εφάμιλοι με τους ξένους). Πάντως, στοιχεία κατασκευαστή δεν διακρίνονται πουθενά. Λογικά, πολύ δύσκολα μπορεί να βρεθεί το manual για αυτό τον πίνακα (εκτός εάν κάποιος το έχει έντυπο). Κρίμα που σε έβαλα στον κόπο να βγάζεις φωτογραφίες και τελικά ο πίνακας μου είναι άγνωστος.

Τα φωτοκύτταρα δείχνουν απλή υπόθεση και αρκεί μία μέτρηση με ένα φθηνό πολύμετρο για να δεις εάν η τάση που σου δίνει ο πίνακας για τα φωτοκύτταρα είναι AC ή DC (και ποιά τα + και - εάν είναι DC).

Το αυτόματο κλείσιμο είναι άλλη περίπτωση. Εάν το υποστηρίζει ο συγκεκριμένος πίνακας, τότε μάλλον ενεργοποιείται από κάποιο από τα dip-switches 1 έως 3 (ή και συνδυασμό τους). Δεν μπορώ να διακρίνω άλλον τρόπο που να ενεργοποιεί το αυτόματο κλείσιμο (εάν βέβαι το υποστηρίζει ο πίνακας): το ποτενσιόμετρο POWER είναι για ρύθμιση του αμπερομετρικού (σταματάει το μοτέρ εάν η πόρτα βρεί απότομα αντίσταση όταν κινείται και άρα ανεβούν τα Amp - πρόκειται για σύστημα ασφαλείας για την περίπτωση που η πόρτα παγιδεύσει κάποιον ή κάτι) και αφού είναι τέρμα δεξιά μάλλον είναι απενεργοποιημένο. Το κουμπάκι LEARN είναι για εκμάθηση νέων τηλεχειριστηρίων από τον πίνακα και οι δύο επαφές CLEAR δίπλα του είναι για διαγραφή όλων των τηλεχειριστηρίων από την μνήμη (εάν γεφυρωθεί). Το να δοκιμάσεις, και να δείς τι κάνουν τα dip-switches ένα-ένα είναι μία πιθανότητα αλλά πρόκειται για "μαύρο κουτί" και καλό είναι να μην κάνει κανείς δοκιμές στην τύχη σε μία αυτόματη πόρτα.

Μία άλλη εναλλακτική, που ήδη αναφέρθηκε, είναι να αλλάξεις πίνακα. Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, επειδή ο δέκτης είναι ενσωμτωμένος στον πίνακα (το module που είναι "καρφωμένο" κάθετα σε αυτόν) θα πρέπει να αλλάξεις και τηλεχειριστήρια. Ο πίνακας που έχεις είναι εντελώς τυπικός και εύκολα μπορείς να βρεις αντικαταστάτη.

----------


## iceman86

Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για την βοηθεια φιλε μου...Και μην ανχωνεσαι δεν ειναι κουραση να βγαλω δυο φωτο παραπανω...Το προβλημα ειναι οτι πρεπει να το κανω αυτο και πρεπει να αρχιζω να ψαχνω τα υλικα αλλα και τροπο για να το κανω...Για αλλαγη πινακα που μου λες που μπορω να βρω εναν τετοιο πινακα και ποσο περιπου κοστιζει αν γνωριζεις??Αυτα...Ευχαριστω πολυ και παλι...

----------


## pasi

Καλημέρα και απο έμενα...θα μπορούσε κάποιος να με βοηθήσει με την δική μου πλακέτα???έχω δύο ερωτήσεις..
1)το τριμερ που έχω κυκλώσει στην μία φωτο είναι για χρονοκαθυστερηση(μετά απο πόση ώρα θα κλείσει η πόρτα δηλαδή αν δεν πατηθεί καποιο κουμπί)
2)παίρνει φωτοκύτταρο και αν ναι τροφοδοτώ με 24V μπομπό και δέκτη απο τις αντίστοιχες θέσεις 24v AC και επιστρέφω το σήμα εκεί που λέι pulse?

PC040773.jpg PC040772.jpg

----------


## thomasskoy

περνεις 1 ζευγαρι φωτοκυταρα και τα τροφοδοτεις παραλληλα με 24 vac και τα 2.στο 1 απο τα δυο βγαζεις την γυφυρα διπλα απο το pulse και την περνας στην εντολη του φωτοκυταρου.

----------


## pasi

> περνεις 1 ζευγαρι φωτοκυταρα και τα τροφοδοτεις παραλληλα με 24 vac και τα 2.στο 1 απο τα δυο βγαζεις την γυφυρα διπλα απο το pulse και την περνας στην εντολη του φωτοκυταρου.



συγγνωμη επειδή δεν καταλαβα...εδω εχει 2 τροφοδοσιες με 24 v.Να δωσω μια σε κάθε φωτοκ. ή και τα δύο να τα συνδέσω σε μια μονο?και αυτο με την γέφυρα τι εννοεις?το βγαζω εντελως το καλωδιο της γεφυρας?και το σήμα απο το φωτοκ. το οδηγω στο pulse,στη γειωση,ή στο D.SIC?

----------


## thomasskoy

η επαφη 4 και 5 ειναι 24vac απο αυτες θα δωσεις στα 2 φωτοκυταρα.και απο τις επαφες 7 και 8 θα βγαλεις την γεφυρα και θα τις πας στο ενα φωτοκυταρο.δεν ξερω τι εχει για να τις βαλεις αλλα αν βαλεις τα 24 στις αλλες που εχουν μινει.

----------


## pasi

οποτε για να μην γινει βλακεια...δινω απο την επαφη 4 στο ενα φωτοκ.απο την επαφη 5 στο αλλο φωτοκ.ετσι εχω δωσει ρευμα και στα δυο φωτοκ.Τώρα το ένα φωτοκ. επιστρεφει ενα καλωδιο το οποιο ειναι το καλωδιο του σηματος,αυτο σε ποια επαφη το βάζω?την γεφυρα την καταργω τελειως?

----------


## thomasskoy

ΟΧΙ.την 4 και 5 παραλληλα και στα 2 φωτοκυταρα.δεν μπορεις να δωσεις μονο με 1 καλωδιο ρευμα χρειαζεσαι και απο τα 2 καλωδια.την γεφυρα την καταργεις τελειως.επειδη ισως μπορει να κανεις καποια ζημια να καψεις κατι αν συνδεσεις κατι λαθοσ ησως θα ηταν καλυτερα να φωναζες καποιον τεχνικο.

----------


## pasi

νομιζω το καταλαβα....τωρα καταλαβα οτι ειναι ΑC αρα δεν ειναι θεμα + και - οπως στο DC.Aρα δινω απο την 4 και απο τη 5 στο ενα φωτοκ.και απο το ιδιο φωτοκ. παω στο απεναντι φωτοκ.(οπως ειπες και εσυ παραλληλα!).Το τελευταιο που δεν ξερω ομως??δηλαδη το σημα του φωτοκ. που το οδηγω?στο PULSE (6 επαφη),στη γειωση (7 επαφη) ή στο D.SIC (8 επαφη)?

----------


## thomasskoy

το pulse δεν ξερω τι ειναι αλλα λογικα βγαζεις την γυφυρα δοκιμαζεις να κλησεις την πορτα σου και κανονικα δεν πρεπει να σου κλισει.απο εκει λοιπον περνεις και πας στο 1 απο τα 2 φωτοκυταρα εχει μια 2 επαφες και της συνδεεις.ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ  οχι στο 24v.

----------


## pasi

μηπως καποιος ξερει τι ειναι και αυτο το ποντεσιομετρο που εχω κυκλωσει στη μια φωτο(ειναι πανω αρστερα)?

----------


## pasi

> το pulse δεν ξερω τι ειναι αλλα λογικα βγαζεις την γυφυρα δοκιμαζεις να κλησεις την πορτα σου και κανονικα δεν πρεπει να σου κλισει.απο εκει λοιπον περνεις και πας στο 1 απο τα 2 φωτοκυταρα εχει μια 2 επαφες και της συνδεεις.ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ  οχι στο 24v.



καλησπέρα φιλε μου!είχες απολυτο δικιο....έβγαλα την γεφυρα και η πορτα ουτε ανοιγε ουτε εκλεινε!αρα εκει θα στειλω το σημα του φωτοκ.σε ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## thm

Το ποντεσιόμετρο με την ένδειξη REG.COPPIA είναι για την ρύθμιση δύναμης του μοτέρ (γυρίζοντας δεξιόστροφα αυξάνει).

Ο πίνακας είναι ο  LRS _2102_/_G_ της SEAV ( http://www.seav.it/ ) και οδηγίες στα Ελληνικά θα βρεις στο http://www.gritalgroup.gr/dyn/UserFi...02102%20GR.pdf

----------


## safetec

φιλε εγω θα σου πρωτηνα να το κανει τεχνικος

μια φωρα δοκημασε και το εφτιαξε φιλος στο εξωχικο του επιαναν τα χεργια του 

αποτελεσμα μετα απο 3 μηνες περιπου καλης λειτουργιας ηταν να κλησει και να γινει ζυμια 700 ευρω στο καινουργιο του οχημα

ολα ηταν σωστα αλλα τα φωτοκηταρα δεν ηταν σωστης ποιοτητας ....

εινε πολυ καλο να ασχολισε και να ψαχνεσε αλλα καλο θα εινε μερικα πραματακια να τα κανει αλλος να φροντιζεις να σου κοβει και καμια αποδιξη για την εργασεια που εκανε να εχεις και την εγκηηση και για να εισε κατοχειρομενος ...αν σε περιπτωση που γινει κατι τετειο να μπωρεις να που πεις να σε αποζιμιωσει 

τωρα για μενα ως τεχνικος αυτο που θα εκανα θα ηταν τα κυταρα αντι να δινουν εντολη να ξαναανιξει 8α διναν εντολη και θα κοβαν το ρευμα που παει σε ολλο τον μηχανισμο του μοτερ 

ολλα θα ηταν νεκρα μεχρι να φυγει το εμποδιο δεν θα δουλευε τυποτα ( δηλ και το κοντρολ σου να παταγες για να κλησει θα ηταν νεκρο 

με το που εφευγε το εμποδιο μεσο ενος χρονικου καθιστερησεις θα εδινα εντολη να κλησει μετα απο 3 λεπτα αν δεν πατιοταν καποιο αλλο κουμπι εντολης απο σενα για να κλησει 

και για μενα βαλε κατι στην πορτα οταν ανηγει να αναβει ενα φως ασφαλειας κατι...(και κανενα μπαζερτ  αν εινε σε κανενα συμειο που οταν βγενεις δεν εχει ο διερχομεος σωστη οπτηκη επαφη )

αυτο εινε ευκολο με την προσθηκη τερματικου διακοπτη στο κλησιμο της πορτας

----------


## thomasskoy

λοιπον ακουστε τι επαθα στην δικη μου συρομενη πορτα ευτυχως με αναφορα τα λεγομενα του φιλου safetec πιο πανω.εχω φωτοκυταρα καλη πλακετα και ολλα τα σχετικα και αυτοματο κλησιμο.παει λοιπον να κλισει και περναγε καποιος εκεινη την ωρα και περιμενα να ξαναανιξει εφοσον βρηκε εμποδιο.ματαια ομως συνεχισε να κλινει.παω κοιταζω τα φωτοκυταρα και κατι δεν μου πηγαινε καλα.μετα απο ψαξιμο το προβλημα ηταν στην πλακετα δεν μου εβγαζε 24v.εβαλα εναν αλλον m/s 12 v απο σποτ που ειχα και ολλα δουλεουν μια χαρα τωρα.ετσι κιαλιως τα φωτολυταρα δουλεουν απο 12 εως 24v.συμπερασμα μην εμπιστευεστε τα μηχαμηματα μπορει να σας προδωσουν.αντε τωρα να μου τυχενε σε πελατη αυτο και να μου εκανε ζημια? τι να του πεις?

----------


## safetec

φιλε για αυτο εγω εγραψα πιο πανω τα ματακια να κοβουν το ρευμα στο μοτερ

μιλαω για ξεχωριστω κηκλωμε με ρελλε ισχιος και αναποδες εντολες ετσι τοσοστε αν χαλαει καποιο ματι η καπιος μετασχηματιστης στο βοιθιτικο η πορτα να μην κλησει

----------


## thm

Δεν χρειάζονται τέτοια πράγματα (ρελέ ισχύος κλπ). Τα φωτοκύτταρα ασφαλείας ουσιαστικά είναι ένα μικρό ρελέ που το πηνίο του διαρρέεται από ρεύμα χαμηλής τάσης όσο δεν υπάρχει εμπόδιο (οπότε και  κρατά κλειστή την επαφή που μαςενδιαφέρει). Όταν υπάρχει εμπόδιο, όταν ο πομπός δεν λειτουργεί ή όταν ο δέκτης δεν τροφοδοτείται με ρεύμα (από τον πίνακα ελέγχου του μοτέρ) το πηνίο δεν διαρρέεται από ρεύμα (οπότε και ανοίγει η επαφή του ρελέ).

----------


## safetec

> Δεν χρειάζονται τέτοια πράγματα (ρελέ ισχύος κλπ). Τα φωτοκύτταρα ασφαλείας ουσιαστικά είναι ένα μικρό ρελέ που το πηνίο του διαρρέεται από ρεύμα χαμηλής τάσης όσο δεν υπάρχει εμπόδιο (οπότε και κρατά κλειστή την επαφή που μαςενδιαφέρει). Όταν υπάρχει εμπόδιο, όταν ο πομπός δεν λειτουργεί ή όταν ο δέκτης δεν τροφοδοτείται με ρεύμα (από τον πίνακα ελέγχου του μοτέρ) το πηνίο δεν διαρρέεται από ρεύμα (οπότε και ανοίγει η επαφή του ρελέ).



kai αυτο ολλο δουλευει πανω στην πλακετα του μοτερ ετσι δεν εινε ???

γιατι επιδι εινε στην πλακετα του μοτερ εγω δεν τα εμπιστευωμε ... τα φωφαμαι εχω δει περιπωση να τα πεζει αυτη η πλακετα και να γινετε ζυμια .....

και εβαλε τον μηχανισμο γκαραζοπορτας που ηξερε ο ανθροπως επαγκελματιας εινε αλλα τον πουλισαν τα ηλεκτρονικα ....... 

και αποτοτε εκατσα σκευτηκα και ευτιαξα ενα πιο αξιοπηστο σχεδιο με πιο αξιοπηστα ρανταρ (συναγιαρμου οπτεξ ) που δεν χαλανε ποτε αλλα εινε καπως πιο ακριβα απο αυτα που δουλευεουν οι γκαραζοπορταδες

----------


## thm

Δεν έχω συναντήσει τέτοια ιστορία φρίκης σε αρκετές εκατοντάδες εγκαταστάσεις. Πληροφοριακά, τι περίπτωση να "τα παίζει" η πλακέτα έχεις δει και πως αντέδρασε ο μηχανισμός? Θεωρώ εντελώς απίθανο το  να χρησιμοποιήσει κανείς επώνυμα εξαρτήματα, σωστά συνδεδεμένα σε σωστή εγκατάσταση και να εμφανιστεί τέτοιο πρόβλημα.

----------


## thomasskoy

εγω παιδια σας ειπα την επαθα σπιτι μου με τον μετασχηματιστη της πλακετας.και η πορτα εκλεινε και τα φοτοκυταρα δουλευαν.

----------


## thm

Πως "δούλευαν" τα φωτοκύτταρα εάν η πόρτα έκλεινε ενώ υπήρχε εμπόδιο? Είπες ότι "μετα απο ψαξιμο το προβλημα ηταν στην πλακετα δεν μου εβγαζε 24v" οπότε έχω μερικές απορίες: Η πλακέτα έγραφε κάπου ότι βγάζει 24 V? AC ή DC? Εάν έλεγε 24 V (AC ή DC), η συνδεσμολογία των φωτοκυττάρων ήταν σωστή για την συγκεκριμένη τάση? (κάποια φωτοκύτταρα έχουν μία επαφή για τροφοδοσία με τάση 12 V και μία για 24 V - κάποια έχουν πολικότητα στη σύνδεση για τάσεις DC) Συνδέθηκε η σωστή έξοδος του φωτοκυττάρου και στις σωστές επαφές στον πίνακα? Ο πίνακας έδινε κάποια ένδειξη ότι καταλάβαινε πως τα φωτοκύτταρα έδιναν σήμα για την παρουσία εμποδίου?

Επιπλέον: ο μετασχηματιστής της πλακέτας τροφοδοτεί και όλο το κύκλωμά της (όχι μόνο την τροφοδοσία των φωτοκυττάρων). Εάν έχει πρόβλημα ο μετασχηματιστής τότε και όλη η πλακέτα θα έχει πρόβλημα. Εάν δεν το πιστεύεις αποσύνδεσε τον μετασχηματιστή...

Και πάνω απ' όλα: πως είναι δυνατόν ΚΑΙ να μην έχει γίνει δοκιμή εάν τα φωτοκύτταρα δουλεύουν σωστά ΚΑΙ να έχει ρυθμιστεί αυτόματο κλείσιμο ΚΑΙ να επιτρέπεται σε κόσμο να περνάει από την πόρτα?

----------


## thomasskoy

λοιπον η πλακετα δουλευε και δουλευει ακομα για αρκετα χρονια.δουλευαν ολλα αψογα μεχρι να παρουσιαστει το προβλημα που σας ειπα.εκοβαν κανονικα τα φοτοκυταρα ολλα κανονικα.τα φωτοκυταρα δουλεουν με ac.ο μετασχηματιστης δεν μπορει να ξεσυνδεθει ευκολα γιατι ειναι κολημενος στην πλακετα.με τον εξωτερικο μετασχηματιστη που εβαλλα ξαναδουλεουν τα φωτοκυταρα κανονικα.και εγω δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πως γινετε να δουλευει η πλακετα με χαλασμενο μετασχηματιστη αλλα γινετε.ισως να μην φτανει το ρευμα για τα να οπλισει τα φοτοκυταρα τι να πω.τεσπα θα την δωσω για επισκευη και θα μου πουν.

----------


## apostan

> Κώστα, από αριστερά οι επαφές είναι: 
> 
> 230V: Φάση από δίκτυο
> N: Ουδέτερος από δίκτυο
> N: Ουδέτερος μοτέρ
> (βελάκι κάτω): Φάση σε τύλιγμα κλεισίματος μοτέρ
> M OPEN: Φάση σε τύλιγμα ανοίγματος μοτέρ
> 230V: Φάση για φανό ειδοποίησης
> LIGHT: Ουδέτερος για φανό ειδοποίησης
> ...



1)Έχω και εγώ αυτή την πλακέτα αλλά έχω χάσει τα ασύρματα χειριστήρια, ξέρει κάποιος που μπορώ να βρώ ασύρματα χειριστήρια κα κόστος για αυτά?
2)Επίσης θέλω να προσθέσω ένα μπουτόν (ενσυρματο) , αν κατάλαβα καλά οι επάφές που χρησιμοποιώ είναι η START  κ  COM ? (οι γέφυρες μένουν ως έχουν?)
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## apostan

P7141916.jpg 
κάποια βοήθεια αυτή είναι η πλακέτα

----------


## lepouras

> 2)Επίσης θέλω να προσθέσω ένα μπουτόν (ενσυρματο) , αν κατάλαβα καλά οι  επάφές που χρησιμοποιώ είναι η START  κ  COM ? (οι γέφυρες μένουν ως  έχουν?)
> Ευχαριστώ







> START: Μπουτόν για χειρισμό (άνοιγμα, σταμάτημα, κλείσιμο) (μεταξύ αυτή της επαφής και της παραπάνω COM) - NO επαφή









> Το μπουτόν είναι γενικά το πλέον εύκολο. Το λιγότερο που χρειάζεσαι είναι ένας διακόπτης με αυτόματη επαναφορά και αρκετό καλώδιο 2x0.5mm2 (αν και ακόμη καλύτερα να περάσεις κάτι με περισσότερους αγωγούς και μεγαλύτερη διατομή όπως JYY 2x2x0.6 - εάν η απόσταση από το σημείο χειρισμού είναι μεγάλη, ίσως χρειάζεσαι ακόμη μεγαλύτερη διατομή - επίσης, προσπάθησε να μην περάσεις το καλώδιο χειρισμού δίπλα από καλώδια ρεύματος)



και όπως αναφέρουνε και σε όλα τα παραπάνω ποστ όχι δεν πειράζεις τίποτε άλλο.

----------


## alfadex

Καλησπέρα, για να μην ανοίγω καινούργιο θέμα είπα να γράψω εδω
Έχω ενα μοτερ συρόμενης γκαραζόπορτας και λειτουργούσε τέλεια τα τελευταία 7-8 χρόνια.
 Το πρόβλημα που έχει τώρα είναι οτι ακόμα και με το ένα χέρι σταματαω τη πόρτα και μερικές φορές δεν έχει καν τη δύναμη να τη κλείσει ,σταματάει απο μόνη της πριν φτάσει στο τέρμα  και μετα απο 2-3 δευτερόλπετα παρατήρησα σήμερα οτι σταματαει και το μοτερ να δουλεύει .
Η πλακετα βλέπω οτι έχει moter adjustment force . Δε το έχω πειράξει ποτέ.
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχει αναψει το μοτερ και να έχουν βραχυκυκλώσει τα πηνεία του ρότορα? Η να έχεουν φαγωθεί τα ρουλεμαν του στα 7 χρόνια ? Η χρήση της είναι να ανοιγοκλείσει το πολύ 5 φορες την ημέρα
η πλακετα είναι αυτή 
http://www.konelectronics.gr/sliding_door_control_unit

manual
http://www.konelectronics.gr/downloa...679965ca321071

----------


## αλπινιστης

Το "σταματαω την πορτα με το χερι" και το "δεν εχει την δυναμη να κλεισει" , μου κανουν και για μηχανικη βλαβη (φαγωμενη ασφαλεια στο γραναζι).
Δοκιμασε να σταματησεις την πορτα με το χερι και ταυτοχρονα να μετρας την ταση του μοτερ. Αν κοψει σχετικα γρηγορα ( >5sec) τοτε πηγαινε για το ρυθμιστικο. Αλλα αν δουλευει 10-60 δευτερολεπτα ακομα, τοτε δες τον αξονα του μοτερ ανα γυρναει η οχι. Αν γυρναει, πας για την ασφαλεια. Αν δεν γυρναει, κανε του μια αμπερομετρηση και πες μας τι βρηκες (και τι ρευμα γραφει στο ταμπελακι του)

----------


## alfadex

Τελικα κοίταξα την ασφάλεια στο γραναζι και  δεν είχε τπτ, κοιτάω και το  moter adjustment force και ήταν στο τέρμα ,πριν ξυλωσω το μοτέρ λεω κάτσε να αλλάξω και το πυκνωτή μιας και είχα έναν καινούργιο και δουλεύει ρολοι!! Έχει πολύ δύναμη τώρα όπως στην ήταν στην αρχή. Μετράω και το παλιό και απο 10μ που έπρεπε να είναι, ήταν 6,3. Οπότε όλα κομπλέ .

Σ'ευχαριστώ

----------


## nassosxlvbros

Καλημέρα σε όλους! 
Για να μην ανοίγω καινούργιο θέμα υπάρχει στο γκαράζ μια τέτοια πλακέτα : http://www.konelectronics.gr/sliding_door_control_unit

Η πλακέτα λόγω υπέρτασης της ΔΕΗ καρβούνιασε τους χαλκοδιάδρομους...Υπάρχει καμιά φωτό από το κάτω μέρος της πλακέτας αυτής;
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Καλημέρα σε όλους! 
> Για να μην ανοίγω καινούργιο θέμα υπάρχει στο γκαράζ μια τέτοια πλακέτα : http://www.konelectronics.gr/sliding_door_control_unit
> 
> Η πλακέτα λόγω υπέρτασης της ΔΕΗ καρβούνιασε τους χαλκοδιάδρομους...Υπάρχει καμιά φωτό από το κάτω μέρος της πλακέτας αυτής;
> Ευχαριστώ!



Η εταιρεία απέχει 1,5-2km από σένα!
Πήγαινε δείξε την και (μάλλον) θα είναι φθηνή ώστε να την ανταλλάξεις (αγοράσεις) μια καινούργια.

----------


## nassosxlvbros

Ευχαριστώ! 
Πήγα,όντως δίπλα μου ήταν,την επισκευάσαμε και έφυγα! Εξυπηρετικότατος ο κύριος Ανδρέας.Μακάρι όλοι οι επαγγελματίες να ήταν σαν αυτόν. :Smile:

----------

GeorgeVita (08-10-15)

----------


## petros58

Χαιρετώ και εγώ όλους και καλώς σας βρήκα, μιας και αφορά συρόμενη γκαραζόπορτα μένω στο  θέμα. Ο μηχανισμός είναι περίπου 20 ετών, αποφάσισα να εγκαταστήσω ένα  φωτοκύτταρο. Αφού έψαξα για πληροφορίες της πλακέτας που δεν μπόρεσα να  βρω ακριβώς την ίδια αλλά παρόμοιο μοντέλο της ίδιας εταιρίας,  εγκατέστησα το φωτοκύτταρο και όλα σχεδόν λειτουργούν κανονικά, έως ότου  τυχαία ανακάλυψα ότι όταν η πόρτα είναι κλειστή και διακοπή η δέσμη  δίνει εντολή και ανοίγει η πόρτα. Όλες οι άλλες λειτουργίες της πόρτας  μέσου τηλεκοντρόλ όπως ανοιγμα-στοπ-στοπ-κλείνει τερματισμός με  τερματικούς διακόπτες οκ, όταν είναι ανοιχτή αγνοεί το φωτοκύτταρο και  στο κλείσιμο με διακοπή της δέσμης κάνει αντίθετη κίνηση (άνοιγμα). Η  πλακέτα είναι αυτή της φωτογραφίας, έχει εξωτερικό δέκτη τηλεχειρισμού  και όχι τον δικό της, η συνδεσμολογία τηλεχειρισμού είναι στο COM-PUL  και το φωτοκύτταρο στο COM-DS. Τα φώτα σας και ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο  σας.
Πέτρος
plaketa.jpg

----------


## vasilllis

δεν υπαρχει αρχειο στο Link

----------


## thm

Είσαι σίγουρος ότι η πόρτα, στο κλείσιμο, σταματάει όταν δώσει σήμα ο τερματικός διακόπτης και όχι επειδή βρήκε εμπόδιο την απέναντι κολόνα? 

Εάν ο πίνακας δεν λάβει το σχετικό σήμα από τον τερματικό διακόπτη (είτε επειδή το λαμάκι που τον ενεργοποιεί είναι τοποθετημένο πέρα από το σημείο που πρέπει είτε επειδή ο τερματικός έχει χαλάσει) τότε για τον πίνακα η πόρτα δεν έχει κλείσει και άρα, σε σήμα από το φωτοκύτταρο πρέπει να ανταποκριθεί κάνοντας άνοιγμα. Συνήθως, εάν ο πίνακας δεν λάβει το σήμα που περιμένει από τον τερματικό διακόπτη εντός κάποιου χρονικού διαστήματος (συνήθως 2 έως 4 λεπτά) το υποθέτει από μόνος του και σταματάει να δίνει ρεύμα στο μοτέρ. 

Εναλλακτικά, ενδέχεται η εντολή για το σταμάτημα να δίνεται από κάποιο αμπερομετρικό κύκλωμα (που κανονικά είναι διάταξη ασφάλειας για την περίπτωση που η πόρτα χτυπήσει κάποιο αντικείμενο), όταν το μοτέρ συναντά αντίσταση ακουμπώντας στην κολόνα. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση είναι επίσης λογικό ο πίνακας να ανταποκριθεί, σε σήμα από τα φωτοκύτταρα, κάνοντας άνοιγμα.

Δες πρώτα εάν η πόρτα, όταν είναι κλειστή, αφήνει ένα κενό με την κολόνα. Εάν όχι, μάλλον η πόρτα ακουμπά στην κολόνα και σταματά μετά από χρόνο (μέχρι να σταματήσει θα ακούγεται ένα ελαφρύ βουητό από το μοτέρ) ή άμεσα από αμπερομετρικό (εάν διαθέτει ο πίνακας και είναι ενεργοποιημένο). Σε αυτή την περίπτωση, μετακίνησε το λαμάκι της κλειστής θέσης πιο πριν, ώστε η πόρτα να αφήνει ένα μικρό κενό με την κολόνα όταν είναι κλειστή. Το κενό αυτό θα πρέπει να είναι τουλάχιστον 1-2 εκατοστά (και όχι, δεν είναι υπερβολικό αυτό το νούμερο). Έπειτα, ξαναδοκίμασε.

----------


## petros58

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για την άμεση απάντηση, μη γνωρίζοντας λεπτομέρειες για την λειτουργία του κυκλώματος, κάποια πράγματα αρχίζουν να μπαίνουν στην θέση τους. Σαββατοκύριακο που θα έχω περισσότερο χρόνο θα κάνω όλες τις δοκιμές ξανά και θα ενημερώσω τα του αποτελέσματος. 
Πέτρος

----------


## petros58

Γεια σας και πάλι, με μια γρήγορη δοκιμή που έκανα για το θέμα εάν  λειτουργεί ο τερματικός διακόπτης κλεισίματος, μετακίνησα το λαμάκι 5  πόντους περίπου και η πόρτα είναι στους 3 πόντους από την κολόνα, άρα ο  τερματικός δουλεύει σωστά. Με την διακοπή του φωτοκύτταρου δίνει εντολή  και ανοίγει όπως και πριν. Αλλά εδώ μετά από λίγο διαπίστωσα κάτι άλλο,  αφήνοντας την πόρτα κλειστή επιστρέφω να ξαναβάλω τον τερματικό στην  θέση του, διακόπτω το φωτοκύτταρο και δεν κάνει τίποτα λειτουργεί  κανονικά. Το παρόν αποτέλεσμα, κάποιο χρονικό κρατάει για περίπου 1,5-2  λεπτά εφόσον κλείσει η πόρτα και μετά ξεμπλοκάρει. Η πόρτα δεν έχει  ενεργοποιημένο το αυτόματο κλείσιμο και ίσως είναι το χρονικό αυτό? αλλά  από την άλλη μεριά? εάν είναι αυτό τότε έχει 2 τρίμερ που το ένα  σίγουρα είναι ο χρόνος και το άλλο το αμπερομετρικό. Η συνέχεια δοκιμών  αύριο.
Πέτρος

----------


## petros58

Για να κλείσει το δικό μου θέμα, απλά έγιναν όλες οι δοκιμές που είπε ο 'thm' δεν προέκυψε κάτι άλλο, απλά το κύκλωμα αυτό έχει την χρονοκαθηστέρηση του 1 λεπτού και στο τέρμα ανοικτή ή κλειστή, δεν γνωρίζω τον λόγο.

----------


## hsaiaspap

καλημερα θα ηθελα μια φωτογραφια απο το κατω μερος της πλακετας kon syr 791 a

----------

